# plow motor stays running?



## mcwlandscaping

Just pulled the plow out from it's summer vacation to run it through to make sure it's ok. Started off with a plugged up solenoid on the plow manifold but that was an easy fix. Now i'm having an issue where sometimes the plow motor will stay running even after i let go of the joystick....could this problem be caused by a bad solenoid under the hood of the truck sticking on and still feeding power to the plow pump motor? 

-mike-
btw Fisher MM1, insta-act 3 plug system hydraulic system


----------



## B&B

Yea Mike it's likely a sticking UH solenoid from lack of use over the summer.


----------



## BigLou80

My V plow did the same thing it wents nuts with the wings going in and out on thier own


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Are there any special specifications to this solenoid? I have a new standard solenoid i got from autozone at my house...is this OK to use for the plow or should i go get the one fisher specs for the truck?

thanks guys!
-mike-


----------



## B&B

Use an actual plow designated solenoid Mike. Doesn't have to be in a Fisher bag though..

Those parts store starter solenoids can cause you problems if you don't get the correct one. On a plow solenoid the one small terminal is a ground (to ground the solenoid). Most solenoids that you buy in a parts store are starter solenoids....and the one small terminal IS NOT A GROUND. I'ts for a 12V to the ignition which will supply 12V to that term while the solenoid is energized. If you connect your small ground wire that your plow harness has to that term it's a dead short. Not good.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

B&B;609557 said:


> Use an actual plow designated solenoid Mike. Doesn't have to be in a Fisher bag though..
> 
> Those parts store starter solenoids can cause you problems if you don't get the correct one. On a plow solenoid the one small terminal is a ground (to ground the solenoid). Most solenoids that you buy in a parts store are starter solenoids....and the one small terminal IS NOT A GROUND. I'ts for a 12V to the ignition which will supply 12V to that term while the solenoid is energized. If you connect your small ground wire that your plow harness has to that term it's a dead short. Not good.


And that's why i always like to ask before i proceed with something i'm not sure of!  thanks again B&B for saving me before i did something stupid!!


----------



## kerrie0229

check your ground wires...if you have a direct short will cause motor to stay running...ran into this problem today...had a ground wire touching a hot wire


----------



## MickiRig1

B&B saves another one. Good job Buddy !


----------

